# The logsplitter from hell, fastest thing on wheels



## JimR

i picked up a used Super Split logsplitter today. Pictures to follow tomorrow as it is way to dark now for them. These things are the fastest splitters around. The cycle time is under 3 seconds in an out. This one has a fairly new Honda 5 1/2 horse motor, new tires and wheels and setup to tow with my tractor out into the woods or wherever. Here's the website if you have any interest in something that is this dangerous. http://www2.shore.net/~logsplit/index.html I got tired of waiting for my 3PT hydraulic splitter. I spend more time waiting for the piston to come out and return. I sold off a couple old motorcycls and other junk from my garage and barn and bought this unit.


----------



## Big Dog

JimR said:
			
		

> i picked up a used Super Split logsplitter today. Pictures to follow tomorrow as it is way to dark now for them. These things are the fastest splitters around. The cycle time is under 3 seconds in an out. This one has a fairly new Honda 5 1/2 horse motor, new tires and wheels and setup to tow with my tractor out into the woods or wherever. Here's the website if you have any interest in something that is this dangerous. http://www2.shore.net/~logsplit/index.html I got tired of waiting for my 3PT hydraulic splitter. I spend more time waiting for the piston to come out and return. I sold off a couple old motorcycls and other junk from my garage and barn and bought this unit.



At three times the price I'll keep my MTD version, take my time and partake in a few brews. Firewood ain't my business even if it seems so..............


----------



## JimR

Big dog,  You have to remeber that I didn't buy a new one. Yes, they are very expensive. Time is money in anything. When you think about a 30 second time cycle and a 3 second time cycle, it makes a big difference if your not hanging around waiting for it. I thought that way too until I realize how long it took me to split this pile of wood I have.

PS, I like your new girl better, heavily armed in both camps.


----------



## Big Dog

JimR said:
			
		

> Big dog, You have to remeber that I didn't buy a new one. Yes, they are very expensive. Time is money in anything. When you think about a 30 second time cycle and a 3 second time cycle, it makes a big difference if your not hanging around waiting for it. I thought that way too until I realize how long it took me to split this pile of wood I have.
> 
> PS, I like your new girl better, heavily armed in both camps.


 
Hell, I don't want to have to keep up with it, my back is moaning thinking about it......... !

Thanks BTW....

Have a good one............


----------



## Spiffy1

That is sweet! It will be interesting to hear if you can keep up with it!


----------



## JimR

I cannot keep up with it if splitting small pieces. Big pieces I can keep up with it as the table holds the other halfs. Damn, is this thing fast. I'll have more time for riding my motorcycle and relaxing now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Cool!  I like my log splitter.  I believe its a 10 ton?  Well it can cut a log into sideways.  Its also pretty fast.  8 seconds I am guessing.  Has a 10 HP Techomesh(?) engine on her.


----------



## jdwilson44

My father bought one of those Super Split log splitters about 25 years ago or more. The thing is still going strong. He has had to replace a few items - but it has probably split a few hundred cord of wood so far with no problems. Since he only really uses the thing near home he got the electric version so it is nice and quiet to boot. You can stand there and split wood and have a conversation over the thing with no problem. It gets maintained - and it gets stored inside when he is not using it which might account for some of it's longevity too.

I have seen a few of the Super Split splitters getting carted around in the back of pickup trucks around here - they looked really beat up - but they were obviously still being used.

I think if you count in the cost of repairs and time lost on the hydraulic versions you can start to see the Super Split might not be as expensive as you think it is over time.

The darn thing is fast - you can split wood as fast as you can feed it. Your back will give out before the splitter will.


----------



## Deerlope

That type of splitter is OK for some wood but some of my blocks I have to put on my hyd splitter with log tongs and the tractor FEL.


----------



## JimR

jdwilson44 said:


> My father bought one of those Super Split log splitters about 25 years ago or more. The thing is still going strong. He has had to replace a few items - but it has probably split a few hundred cord of wood so far with no problems. Since he only really uses the thing near home he got the electric version so it is nice and quiet to boot. You can stand there and split wood and have a conversation over the thing with no problem. It gets maintained - and it gets stored inside when he is not using it which might account for some of it's longevity too.
> 
> I have seen a few of the Super Split splitters getting carted around in the back of pickup trucks around here - they looked really beat up - but they were obviously still being used.
> 
> I think if you count in the cost of repairs and time lost on the hydraulic versions you can start to see the Super Split might not be as expensive as you think it is over time.
> 
> The darn thing is fast - you can split wood as fast as you can feed it. Your back will give out before the splitter will.



My friend talked me into buying one of these.  He's had his for many years and split hundreds of cords of wood with it.  He used to sell cordwood.  I've split about 10 or so cord of wood with it and have to say that it will keep you in shape.  The 5 HP Honda motor sips gas and the splitter is just about trouble free.  I do have to use my hydraulic splitter for the big heavy pieces.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My splitter sees Mohagany, cedar and pine.  Mohagany is hard and is extremely heavy.  I usually cut about 1 cord a year for the last pieces of the night.  They burn Long and Hot!  When I first started using Mohagany I made the mistake to put several pieces in before we hit the sack.  My wife wakes me up burning up and says its to hot in here.........Is our fire place glowing????  Sure a shit the top was "Red" hot.  Anyway thats stuffs a bitch to split but my splitter spits it out like it was pine.  I should get a picture of it.


----------



## Deerlope

Bowling pins are made out of Maple and some hard wood floors that is what we burn for wood. It is very hard stuff. Stalls in some horse barns with wood floors are my from Elm another very hard a stringy wood.


----------



## JimR

Wouldn't it be more valuable to sell the mahogany for lumber than to burn it?


----------



## Pigtails

I know this is a fairly old thread, but I want to buy a 25 to a 27 ton log splitter. Anyone have any ideas? I need vert or horz.; Honda engine or briggs and stratton commercial; automatic cycl return; log cradle; spin on filter; towable ( 4"x 16" ) tires; jack stand; 5 hp or more.. I am looking at the LS275 Troybuilt or 25 North star in northern tool. or a yard machine..IDEAS????


----------



## JimR

Pigtails said:


> I know this is a fairly old thread, but I want to buy a 25 to a 27 ton log splitter. Anyone have any ideas? I need vert or horz.; Honda engine or briggs and stratton commercial; automatic cycl return; log cradle; spin on filter; towable ( 4"x 16" ) tires; jack stand; 5 hp or more.. I am looking at the LS275 Troybuilt or 25 North star in northern tool. or a yard machine..IDEAS????



Look on Craigslist for a used one and save yourself a ton of money.  Given the the amount of time you will probably use it.  I would look into a used splitter. It will last you a lifetime.  Check the cycle times to get the fastest possible splitter you can.  Sitting around waiting for it to return is a PITA.  Make sure it has an auto return on the control lever.


----------



## DaveNay

Pigtails said:


> I know this is a fairly old thread, but I want to buy a 25 to a 27 ton log splitter. Anyone have any ideas? I need vert or horz.; Honda engine or briggs and stratton commercial; automatic cycl return; log cradle; spin on filter; towable ( 4"x 16" ) tires; jack stand; 5 hp or more.. I am looking at the LS275 Troybuilt or 25 North star in northern tool. or a yard machine..IDEAS????



Damn!  Is 50,000 lbs of pressure really needed to split wood?  You guys chopping down the petrified forest or something?  I had no idea it took so much.


----------



## JimR

DaveNay said:


> Damn!  Is 50,000 lbs of pressure really needed to split wood?  You guys chopping down the petrified forest or something?  I had no idea it took so much.




ROLMAO. It only takes 50K when you try and split those old knotty trees that are 100+ years old.  Or trees that have a lot of large branches.  There is nothing worse than splitting a knotted piece of wood.  My Super split won't even budge the big kanrly pieces.  My 3PTH Hydrailuc splitter will normally split most of the rest except for the wprst of the worst.  Those pieces either get thrown into the woods or I rip them into 1/4 sections with a chainsaw.


----------



## Pigtails

BC gave me this info; speeco/huskee 22 ton;briggs and straton 6.5;everything that I wanted, except a cradle on both sides, but I think I can buy those separate anyway. $999.96.. alot better than the $1499.00 -- they had a 27 ton but between that and the 22 ton that was about it for difference except the 5.5 honda hp engine. Priced at $1400.00 oh yes, smaller tires on these. The troybilt had 16". Any comments on speeco?


----------



## Pigtails

DaveNay said:


> Damn!  Is 50,000 lbs of pressure really needed to split wood?  You guys chopping down the petrified forest or something?  I had no idea it took so much.



 We have alot of timber to chop, and MT is getting tired.. We do have alot of pine that has alot of knots in it. That's another reason we want something with that has some push power..hehe


----------



## alaska120

I got worn out as well trying to split wood. I usually burn 6 to 8 cord a year and my 'slave' (sons) labor is quickly diminishing as they get older.
Finally got fed up with it an built my own. Used an ancient 10 HP Craftsman engine (from the dump), a piece of rail road railing for the main log bed, single stage hydraulic pump from an old pressure unit for WWII aircraft and assembled the rest out of junk.
Total input = $225 + lots of welding.........
The cycle is slow however if the rounds are cut to relatively the same size you only have to cycle it for 6 or 8 inches back and forth.
I haven't found anything it wouldn't split yet.
And it beats the hell out of buying a new one...


----------



## JimR

alaska120 said:


> I got worn out as well trying to split wood. I usually burn 6 to 8 cord a year and my 'slave' (sons) labor is quickly diminishing as they get older.
> Finally got fed up with it an built my own. Used an ancient 10 HP Craftsman engine (from the dump), a piece of rail road railing for the main log bed, single stage hydraulic pump from an old pressure unit for WWII aircraft and assembled the rest out of junk.
> Total input = $225 + lots of welding.........
> The cycle is slow however if the rounds are cut to relatively the same size you only have to cycle it for 6 or 8 inches back and forth.
> I haven't found anything it wouldn't split yet.
> And it beats the hell out of buying a new one...



Same here with my tractor mounted splitter.  Except I use the hydraulics off the tractor and a 5 inch piston that I picked up.  The only cost was the beam (cheap back then), the valve and hoses.


----------



## mtntopper

Hey guys, no more ideas. I think she is secretly just trying to get rid of me. The only job I do around here that she can't do is split the fire wood with an axe.....   She can even run the tractor and snow cats....


----------



## Pigtails

Hey, I can split wood right along side of you.... You bought me an axe too remember..???


----------



## Spiffy1

mtntopper said:


> Hey guys, no more ideas. I think she is secretly just trying to get rid of me. The only job I do around here that she can't do is split the fire wood with an axe..... She can even run the tractor and snow cats....


 
Not to worry, my wife would have ditched me long ago but figures feeding me is cheaper than running an electric blanket.


----------



## mtntopper

An axe in your hands is considered a very deadly weapon....


----------

